
TSA to conduct 2nd evaluation of travel ID biometric verification technology - JoachimS
https://www.biometricupdate.com/201909/tsa-to-conduct-2nd-evaluation-of-travel-id-biometric-verification-technology
======
sarcasmatwork
>On October 29, 2010, a young Asian man boarded an Air Canada flight in Hong
Kong bound for Vancouver wearing a sophisticated facial prosthetic that
effectively disguised him as an elderly man. It sounded alarms among
counterterrorism authorities, including then Department of Homeland Security
(DHS) Secretary Janet Napolitano, who said the use of such a disguise raised
serious questions about whether it could be used as a tactic to smuggle
terrorists into the United States.

But an open border where terrorists can walk across seems to be okay.

I do not trust TSA, or any of the govt agencies to keep this data secure.

